# Alberton (Joburg)



## Saartjie (Mar 1, 2010)

Does anyone have any information about the suburb Alberton (close to Joburg). We need to move soon and we are looking at various suburbs to get some alternatives. Although my preference would be to stay where we are, Kensington, we need a fairly sizable property and as we are forced to rent until I get my PR we must look further a field as rental properties in Kensington are scarce. Sandton and all the surrounding suburbs are out of the question because of distance to work (I will end up sitting in my car for at least an hour each way and I want to try to avoid this). Alberton seems ok travel wise although it means going on the highway and although I have been there I am not sure what it is really like. So, if anyone knows anything of interest I would be grateful, otherwise a recommendation for any other suburb would be welcome. I currently work in Bedfordview so this is where I need to go each day. Help please:clap2:


----------



## DonoZA (Jan 10, 2012)

As in most Joburg suburbs, it's nice but you need significant security. 

A friend of mine's parents were murdered in Glenvista, which is near Alberton, in November last year.


----------



## arnaud (Jul 29, 2009)

Alberton is OK, AFAIK


----------



## Saartjie (Mar 1, 2010)

Thanks for the replies. Did go to Alberton and looked at properties but it is too far away from Joburg (don't fancy hours of travelling each day, had enough of that in England). We have decided to stay in Kensington so I am very pleased as I love it here.


----------



## Nicolaxxx (Sep 15, 2010)

Saartjie said:


> Does anyone have any information about the suburb Alberton (close to Joburg). We need to move soon and we are looking at various suburbs to get some alternatives. Although my preference would be to stay where we are, Kensington, we need a fairly sizable property and as we are forced to rent until I get my PR we must look further a field as rental properties in Kensington are scarce. Sandton and all the surrounding suburbs are out of the question because of distance to work (I will end up sitting in my car for at least an hour each way and I want to try to avoid this). Alberton seems ok travel wise although it means going on the highway and although I have been there I am not sure what it is really like. So, if anyone knows anything of interest I would be grateful, otherwise a recommendation for any other suburb would be welcome. I currently work in Bedfordview so this is where I need to go each day. Help please:clap2:



Hi Saartjie I am on holiday in England so am sending you this message using my daughter-in-law's name. I live in a suburb of Alberton (Brackendowns)and have done so for 23 years and travelled from there to Sandton to work each day. So I know Alberton and surrounds very well! I would be happy to chat with you about it when I get back home on 1 August. So here's my mobile number for you to phone me oRegards Kendra PS We get really good value for money from Ekurhuleni Town Council and the rates and taxes are the cheapest in what was called East Transvaal - mine are less than R500 a month. Driving to Bedfordview from Alberton would be very easy now that the highways have been completed. I know lots of people from the Alberton area who drive to Bedfordview to work, it's a doddle. Regards Kendra


----------



## jennys1812 (Jul 26, 2012)

Saartjie said:


> Does anyone have any information about the suburb Alberton (close to Joburg). We need to move soon and we are looking at various suburbs to get some alternatives. Although my preference would be to stay where we are, Kensington, we need a fairly sizable property and as we are forced to rent until I get my PR we must look further a field as rental properties in Kensington are scarce. Sandton and all the surrounding suburbs are out of the question because of distance to work (I will end up sitting in my car for at least an hour each way and I want to try to avoid this). Alberton seems ok travel wise although it means going on the highway and although I have been there I am not sure what it is really like. So, if anyone knows anything of interest I would be grateful, otherwise a recommendation for any other suburb would be welcome. I currently work in Bedfordview so this is where I need to go each day. Help please:clap2:


We lived in Alberton Brackendowns for 30 years, had a couple of house breakins but nothing else, shopping good Alberton City has most shops, Municipality better than most. We were very happy there.


----------



## 176915 (Aug 4, 2012)

From experience, if you decide on living in Jozi, you better get use to driving.. A lot!

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## jennys1812 (Jul 26, 2012)

It's true, even with the highway up grades, driving and rush hour delay are part of Joburg life wherever you live. Now with the tolls in the picture even more of a concern. Also remember the way we Joburgers drive and that's not mentioning the taxi drivers! 
It comes down to travel V very enpensive housing nearer the commercial areas.


----------

